# Pennsylvania Fall 2010 (Mid October)



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I think next year we are going somewhere new for fall. We are thinking of Pennsylvania to see Hershey, Lancaster and others. I am floating this idea early to see if there is interest in a rally. I have found a place I like the looks of. Its kinda small and at somewhat of a mid-way point. Campground I am not set on this but it looks nice. What do you think? Who is interested?


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

You have plenty of Outbacker's up here that would be willing to attend a rally. We are having a mini Rally at Appalachain this weekend that started out 4 weeks ago at 4 families and it has grown to 11 families.

There are a lot of nice campgrounds in central locations to the attractions that you are looking for. You can go to www.pacamping.com and search by region.

If you post for a Rally - especially this early - I assure you that you will get plenty of interest depending on the campground.

We would be interested - that's for sure - we love fall camping.

Mike


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

We have been making a trip to Hershey Park every fall for the 4 years. October is the best time of year to go to Hershey, IMO. This year we are planning on going to the weekend of October 16-17.

We stay at Highmeadow Campground, which is affiliated with Hershey Park. It is centrally located and has a shuttle service to the park. It is an acceptable campground, not the greatest.

If the timing works out, we would definitely be interested in joining you.

DAN


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Depending on what's going on here with the kids and their activities, I'd really like to go! In fact, we're going October 10th and 11th...no Outback though.

You will LOVE Lancaster!!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

We did ours on a whim for this weekend..........We would be interested!!!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Has any one been to this campground?


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

sleecjr said:


> Has any one been to this campground?


Which Campground??

If you mean the one from the fisrt post - no I haven't been there. Looks kinda small - but that can be good sometimes.


----------



## DieselDave (Apr 6, 2008)

We would love to do a fall rally. There is an apple harvest festival just north of Gettysburg the first two weekends in October. They have a website My link. We are going to go Columbus Day weekend this year for the first time. We love Hershey also.

Lisa


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Schools are closed here in Carrol County Maryland, Oct 16th; If you all plan for that weekend we'd be interested. Maybe schools are closed in other areas that weekend too. We like to camp for at least 3 days. We would like to go some where that has some good fishing nearby; Fall is the best time to go fishing. I just picked up a couple of real nice panfish combo's for me, the DD and the DW, we're anxious to try out. Also by mid October the leaves in the PA mountains start to turn; it will be a beautiful time to go camping.
Eric


----------



## navycranes (May 29, 2008)

navycranes would be interested as well. That area of PA is nice in the fall with all the color.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Would be interested - we havent been to the campground in your post, but, its very close to where we live. I know close by is Mt Gretna - which is a really nice area and me really nice during that time of the year with the changing of the seasons!


----------



## roo camper (Sep 17, 2008)

A beautiful area in the fall, my favorite campground so far is starlite just above Ephrata. From the "plateau" the campground has a great view of Lancaster valley; however October is very busy there due to the Halloween activities.My link


----------

